# Other ways of learning



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I first thought of going in a culinary direction about three months ago. I started reading. A LOT. And something I kept coming across over and over again was the idea of presenting yourself to a chef as free help. This is how so many people have started out. So I did that. I have been around this particular restaurant observing, learning, and doing for about three months, and last night was offered a job starting in late April. I am really excited. Someday I will go to culinary school, but I wanted to encourage those of you who are still thinking about the idea to GO somewhere and DO something. I am learning so much, and have been pushed so much, even have been through my first knife injury without fainting completely.  

Shimmer


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go Shimmer! What position were you offered? What kind of restaurant is it?


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I don't know what you call my position exactly, but during busy times I'll be making salads, appetizers, and desserts, and somehow will put in 40 hours a week.

It's funny, because the other people there always try to teach me new things so I'm always doing random stuff. I guess that is the beauty of it. And I'm the only woman! They've needed some estrogen back there. =)

Um... restaurant type. I would say Fine Dining, American style. It's hard to label. Dinner prices range from $15-$25. They (we!) do fish, pasta, meat, I hesitate to call it typical, because the quality is high and the dishes are creative. But typical range of dishes. Yep.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congratulations on your estage turning into a regular position. The station you'll be working is generally called "pantry". It's a good starting point. Keep your eyes and ears open to what's happening on the hot-line as much as you can; that's your next step.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm getting emotional... That's my story to a tee! Way to go Shimmer! I now have a true companion! Keep your eyes and ears open, you'll learn a lot!


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Congradulations Shimmer! Yeah I agree also that the "pantry" is a great place to start out. It's where I started out, and most of the apprentices that I worked with started out. Then you can work your way around the kitchen! Good Luck!


----------

